# The Police - Not Useless, just tied done by the useless laws



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Just a quick one, what do they actually investigate, my recent theft from a thieving scum on E Bay is a civil matter, they won't answer what is theft and what isn't, all i get is it's a civil matter contact a solicitor, just remind me what exactly is your job

I really wonder if they actually want to work or just look at easy targets, motorists

I have no time for them at all, go on strike no sympathy from me at all :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Did PayPal offer anything further since the last thread Rob?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

They said to contact the police


----------



## pigs-might-fly (Apr 16, 2011)

I had a similar thing, although it was better explained to me. They can't prove intention to steal, it a matter of civil debt. Frustrating but that's the UK law for you. "call the police" is a regular get out phrase for lots of companies but in reality, it's for the company to sort out.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The Police haven't been 'useless' at all. They can't change the law just for you. They've actually been helpful by telling you up front that it's not a criminal matter, rather than wasting your time pretending that they will investigate the 'theft'.

Its not their job to investigate civil matters and its not their job to explain the details of civil and criminal law to you (do you really want them wasting their time doing that for everyone who calls, rather than investigating actual crimes?). It might be frustrating, but at the end of the day, you contacted the wrong people. That's not really their fault.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

robokn said:


> Just a quick one, what do they actually investigate, my recent theft from a thieving scum on E Bay is a civil matter, they won't answer what is theft and what isn't, all i get is it's a civil matter contact a solicitor, just remind me what exactly is your job
> 
> I really wonder if they actually want to work or just look at easy targets, motorists
> 
> I have no time for them at all, go on strike no sympathy from me at all :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


With you mate, I would not cross the road to p**s on them if they were on fire, they are more remote from the general public than ever...just a self interest group now.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

People need to realise that in the majority of cases you are annoyed at "the goverment" not the police, they are doing their job, ie what they are told to do, its not their fault in most cases if you dont like the outcome.

The country is much better off with the police than without!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It's increasingly the case that the whole world seems to think that whatever problem they happen to have, regardless of what it is, then it's the responsibility of the police to sort it out for them. But no, it isn't.

As Spandex has said, not everything that someone does wrong to you is a crime - so therefore not _everything_ is a matter for the police to sort out. If your car broke down you wouldn't call the police bloody useless because they didn't fix it for you. The issue here is your perception of what is or isn't a police matter, not the capabilities of the police themselves. Fair enough, to those without a legal background some civil matters can be hard to distinguish from something criminal so you can't be blamed for taking it to the police, especially if PayPal or whoever gave you that advice in trying to fob you off, but the fact remains that the advice you've been given by the police is correct.

To some extent we have ourselves to blame because we've always had a 'can do' attitude and genuinely want to help people, so over the last ten years have been taking on more and more responsibility for an increasingly impotent and ineffectual society. Where we used to tell people straight that it wasn't our business we've instead been trying to help them out. To a great extent we've allowed what the military would call 'mission creep'. The public have consequently got used to bringing all their problems to our door. But people are going to have to start getting used to us telling them 'no'. Budgets have been slashed by upto 30%. We're 16,000 officers short of what we were. So we can no longer run around blowing people's noses and wiping their arses for them (and at times the demands made of us are no less ridiculous than that!) - we just don't have the resources.

I'm sorry the police couldn't help you - but it simply wasn't their job in the first place.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

So if I returned an item to a shop and then walked out with the goods after a refund had been made, is this not the same?

Sorry Mark but after two calls to the police once for ID fraud, where someone ran up 32k worth of debt in my name with several companies, I was told the same thing unless it's 10k + then it's up to the companies and myself to sort out, yet the day my father was being buried the next door neighbour started having a go at my mum 4' 6", So i tell her to go back into her house and shut the F up and ease her into the door and then shut it, less than 10 mins later I was being questioned by the police.

So please don't ask me for support and I am fully aware of what mission creep is and believe me this isn't, I would love to know what constitutes a crime, the forces have had budgets and man power constraints as well but they moan but still get it done, looking after the fire fighters, being on call when the riots couldn't be managed correctly, getting ready to do tanker runs, but the police christ speed and they are on you like a shot, the first question I had to answer was this a race crime, if he was of another nationality I suppose it could be.

But I am sick of the bullshit, might just get it sorted myself


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

robokn said:


> So if I returned an item to a shop and then walked out with the goods after a refund had been made, is this not the same?


No, it isn't.



robokn said:


> I would love to know what constitutes a crime


Then do a law degree! And until you do stop throwing around wholly unjustified, bullshit criticism about something you clearly understand nothing about. In this instance *you have not been the victim of a crime*. That means it's not a police matter. That may be inconvenient for you as it means you might have to sort out your own mistake instead of relying on someone else to manage your life for you, but that's just the way it is.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Well ignoring the CD changed fleaBay thing, if he's had £32K of debt racked up in HIS name, then how is that not (a) theft, or (b) fraud and how is he not a victim of a crime in that regard? Jus'wondering.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Well ignoring the CD changed fleaBay thing, if he's had £32K of debt racked up in HIS name, then how is that not (a) theft, or (b) fraud and how is he not a victim of a crime in that regard? Jus'wondering.


That would be (a) fraud, and fraud can be a civil and/or criminal matter. Credit card fraud specifically though has been handed over to the banks/credit card companies to investigate - they would contact the Police if they needed to. This is the result of a rule brought in by the government a few years ago, so it's not the Police's decision.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Where is the difference between a shop and myself, and I will say what I want as this is still a free country and I don't need a police man to manage my life, I am sure I could speak to a PCSO who has not done a degree and most of the police I have spoken are certainly not degree educated

IIRC there was a scammer on here that was not sending stuff people had paid for I am sure you commented on that and the local police got involved, again not sure on the difference will have to start that law degree


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

being from a regency town and working for the police i find them very helpfull in most matters even giving advice on trivial matters that pee me off. however having also wolrked for gloucester police it is a different matter......still polite but totally less helpfull in info needed. my guess is it is up to the chief super in charge that sets the standards? 32k hmmmm i would call that a police matter in my view rob


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

robokn said:


> Where is the difference between a shop and myself


Okay, I'll explain the difference. In your hypothetical example you've taken your goods back to the shop and you've been given your money back. The exchange has taken place and the goods are back in the shop's possession. You _then_ take those goods and walk off with them. That _is_ theft because _at the time you took possession of those goods_ (for the second time) you were not entitled to them.

In your actual example your man sent you the money and you sent him the goods. He was then is possession of them and lawfully so. No argument about that, I'm sure. There has subsequently been a dispute about the goods and you sent him the money back and he has failed to return them. However this is not a theft because _at the time he took possession of the goods _he did so lawfully. Therefore, not a crime nor a matter for the police. Sounds pedantic? Yes, but then that's the bloody law for you - and it highlights just how much you need to know.

It's very difficult in law for someone to steal something that they're already got possession of. There are very limited circumstances in which it can happen and they are virtually impossible to prove. At the end of the day the police can only and should only work with the law they are given.



robokn said:


> IIRC there was a scammer on here that was not sending stuff people had paid for I am sure you commented on that and the local police got involved, again not sure on the difference will have to start that law degree


Different set of circumstances, because his history and pattern of behaviour _tended_ to indicate that when he offered goods for sale and took people's money he may have had no intention to supply the goods, so had acted dishonestly _at the time_ he took the money. But you'll remember me commenting on how difficult a case it would be to prove in court because it was clear that on occasions he had in fact supplied goods to some people, which supported his defence that he was agreeing to sales in the belief he could later obtain the goods and supply them but had simply failed in honouring his side of the contract. That would make it a civil matter and not a crime. I'm not sure of the result in that matter but at least the 'useless' police had tried to prove a crime where circumstances indicated they may have had a chance.

Is it all looking a bit complex? Well, it is. The law is a minefield and you have to know what you're talking about. The police will help you where they can. Just because legal circumstances dictate there's little they can do for you, it's not their fault.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Theft is surely theft..... He has dishonestly taken something from another person...
Shoplifting is the same, taking something with no intention to pay.

Not sure the police will be on Robs side when he goes to get his money back forcefully!

So the answer is to involve highly paid solicitors for the matter of £100+ real clever!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

(apologies for interruption in the discussion, Mark, sent you a question if you have a minute, thanks)


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

ScoobyTT said:


> Well ignoring the CD changed fleaBay thing, if he's had £32K of debt racked up in HIS name, then how is that not (a) theft, or (b) fraud and how is he not a victim of a crime in that regard? Jus'wondering.


If someone takes your identity and uses it to take out loans or whatever then _you_ are not a victim of crime. You've had nothing taken from you - your 'identity' is totally abstract and can't be stolen. The victims of crime are the banks or whoever it is who have been duped out of their cash - they are the ones who have lost tangible property. It is for them to report it and the police and banks have agreed protocols on how such matters are dealt with.

Sure if your identity is used you're left with a right royal mess to sort out; though the courts, the law and the financial industry in general are catching up with the various methods of fraud so that today in most circumstances the onus is very much on the banks to prove you were responsible for the transactions rather than for you to prove you were not. You will feel like a victim of course, but technically you're not - and it's much easier to get sorted than it once was.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I've recently had cause to go to the police on 3 seperate occasions as someone known to me has accessed my account and transfered money without my authorisation, on top of this this person has also taken money and opened accounts in my partners name, although we have not finatially lost anything my partners credit score is ZERO now and is unable to get credit of re mortgage.
The police were involved in this but when the scale of the crime became apparent they or certain officers passed us from one to the other as they simply didn't want to get involved in what would be a lengthy investigation, it was only when I went down with my partner with all the details of the crime and sat in the police station for 3 hrs that someone took some notice and statements were taken. To top it all I even took the offender down with me for him to hand himself in but was turned away.

We also made a complaint in November to the police and were advised not to press charges but the officer would bring the person in and give him the fright of his life, although the records show this happened it didn't and a lot of heart ache could of been save had this of happened.

You've probably guessed it's a family member


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Bottom line is the law is an ass, we all know is has many shades of grey, hence why solicitors do so well. 
The Police don't make those rules just attempt to enforce them. Whilst accepting they are often pig in the middle (no pun intended), the main issue for many hard working people is that they do not come across your radar very often, but when you need them, they are mostly found wanting, I accept that we all moan about traffic policing, but hell, its easy for them, not many thieves walk around with a big reflective telephone number stuck on them, hence why they find it easy to target certain areas but are largely ineffective in solving most issues that will effect most of us in general. Petty crime and anti social behaviour are the main areas that affect most people on a daily basis, and in general the Police are largely sterile in solving these issues, so for most of us they dont seem to work when we need them.

Still at least they can look forward to an early retirement and a well funded pension paid for by most of the law abiding tax paying members of public who they often failed.....ironic really.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mark, yes it is easier to sort it out nowadays only took three months of my time and still throws up issues, even going for a new phone contract I will leave it at that I have had my rant and I am sure most would agree I got it wrong in not getting the item back before I sent a refund, still feel very aggrieved and the robbing scum is probably still doing it


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I had someone rip me off for £180 on flea bay for the Police to say it was a civil matter. Ok it may be classed as a civil matter, but at the end of the day the guy set out to steal my money, no matter how you look at it, that's a crime in my eyes, and as such the Police should persue it so other people do not get ripped off. I had the guys landline and mobile number, his name and what town he lived in, but that info was useless to me without an address. I still search for his name on the net hoping to get his address 5 years after.

About 8 years ago I had a sports bike valued at around 8k stolen from my garage. They cut the security light and forced the garage door. I called the Police and told them the details, and they gave me an crime number for the insurance. Three days later I caled them again to ask when someone was coming out to look at the garage, because I wanted to repair the damage. I was told they would not be coming out, when I questioned this, they said what was the point in someone coming out  What was the point in giving me a fine and 3 points for doing 4mph over the speed limit then :x


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

fut1a said:


> I had someone rip me off for £180 on flea bay for the Police to say it was a civil matter. Ok it may be classed as a civil matter, but at the end of the day the guy set out to steal my money, no matter how you look at it, that's a crime in my eyes, and as such the Police should persue it so other people do not get ripped off. I had the guys landline and mobile number, his name and what town he lived in, but that info was useless to me without an address. I still search for his name on the net hoping to get his address 5 years after.
> 
> About 8 years ago I had a sports bike valued at around 8k stolen from my garage. They cut the security light and forced the garage door. I called the Police and told them the details, and they gave me an crime number for the insurance. Three days later I caled them again to ask when someone was coming out to look at the garage, because I wanted to repair the damage. I was told they would not be coming out, when I questioned this, they said what was the point in someone coming out  What was the point in giving me a fine and 3 points for doing 4mph over the speed limit then :x


Errr, you were breaking the law, and the police dont fix garage doors? seems simple to me


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Errr, you were breaking the law, and the police dont fix garage doors? seems simple to me [/quote]

I was breaking the law.........by phoning up and disturbing them 

They are missing a little money spinner by not offering a repair service 

Maybe if they had come out and looked at the scene, they may have found some evidence that could possibly be used in catching the thieving gits.

To be honest I don't really blame the Police because they don't make the laws.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

fut1a said:


> when I questioned this, they said what was the point in someone coming out


Oh I don't know, I'm just putting this out there as a suggestion really...... Something along the lines of looking for evidence that may connect that theft with others. Like I said, I'm no lawyer, I'm just putting the idea out there... 



fut1a said:


> What was the point in giving me a fine and 3 points for doing 4mph over the speed limit then :x


Easy money and a good numbers boost for the "tough on crime" statistics :?: :?:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

fut1a said:


> that's a crime in my eyes, and as such the Police should persue it


I didn't realise that's how it worked... In that case, I want the Police to pursue some criminal (in my eyes) cases of stupidity on this forum. I'm off to give them a ring.


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Mark Davies said:


> It's increasingly the case that the whole world seems to think that whatever problem they happen to have, regardless of what it is, then it's the responsibility of the police to sort it out for them. But no, it isn't.
> 
> As Spandex has said, not everything that someone does wrong to you is a crime - so therefore not _everything_ is a matter for the police to sort out. If your car broke down you wouldn't call the police bloody useless because they didn't fix it for you. The issue here is your perception of what is or isn't a police matter, not the capabilities of the police themselves. Fair enough, to those without a legal background some civil matters can be hard to distinguish from something criminal so you can't be blamed for taking it to the police, especially if PayPal or whoever gave you that advice in trying to fob you off, but the fact remains that the advice you've been given by the police is correct.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

fut1a said:


> I had someone rip me off for £180 on flea bay for the Police to say it was a civil matter. Ok it may be classed as a civil matter, but at the end of the day the guy set out to steal my money, no matter how you look at it, that's a crime in my eyes, and as such the Police should persue it so other people do not get ripped off. I had the guys landline and mobile number, his name and what town he lived in, but that info was useless to me without an address. I still search for his name on the net hoping to get his address 5 years after.


How do you know he set out to steal your money? Did he tell you that? If so, why give him your money in the first place? If you just *think* you *know* he set out to steal, then that is an entirely different matter and means that you have no evidence whatsoever that a criminal offence, rather than a civil wrong, has taken place. Sorry, but there it is.

By way of example, I had a bonnet respray and full machine polish earlier this year. I thought it was going to look ace; I'd gone to the guy on a recommendation and he promised that my car would look amazing by the time he'd finished. I picked the car up in the rain, so didn't get to inspect the work before I paid. Upon later inspection it transpired that the clown who did the job just have done it with his eyes closed and one arm tied behind his back (his weapons of choice presumably being a half-empty paint can (of the wrong shade!), and a rotary polisher with a pad made of aggregate :x ). I paid him good money in confidence, expecting a top notch job. I now know that I did not even get an adequate job, and in fact the car came out with damage it did not have when initially dropped off. But that doesn't mean he committed fraud; it's just a civil wrong. I was ripped off, yes, but I can't say that he committed any offence. The best I can do is spread the word that this person is shite at his job, and that you use his services at your peril.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I think there is a difference there as you paid for a service and the service was poor so a civil matter, I personally don't pay for a service until the job has been completed and to my satisfaction.

This on the other hand was for goods that have been either kept or ditched with a full refund being given, so he has stolen the goods as the part of ownership was relinquished when he received a refund, but this is apparently a civil matter as well :roll:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

robokn said:


> I think there is a difference there as you paid for a service and the service was poor so a civil matter, I personally don't pay for a service until the job has been completed and to my satisfaction.
> 
> This on the other hand was for goods that have been either kept or ditched with a full refund being given, so he has stolen the goods as the part of ownership was relinquished when he received a refund, but this is apparently a civil matter as well :roll:


It is indeed a civil matter. It is *not* theft.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

burns said:


> fut1a said:
> 
> 
> > I had someone rip me off for £180 on flea bay for the Police to say it was a civil matter. Ok it may be classed as a civil matter, but at the end of the day the guy set out to steal my money, no matter how you look at it, that's a crime in my eyes, and as such the Police should persue it so other people do not get ripped off. I had the guys landline and mobile number, his name and what town he lived in, but that info was useless to me without an address. I still search for his name on the net hoping to get his address 5 years after.


How do you know he set out to steal your money? Did he tell you that? If so, why give him your money in the first place? If you just *think* you *know* he set out to steal, then that is an entirely different matter and means that you have no evidence whatsoever that a criminal offence, rather than a civil wrong, has taken place. Sorry, but there it is.

If someone sells you something and does not send the item, and then uses excuses about why the item never turned up, and then eventually does not answer his phone to your calls, then I would class that as someone intending to steal my money.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

fut1a said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > fut1a said:
> ...


There is a difference between 'knowing' something and 'thinking' it, no matter how sure you are. Fortunately, the law in this country relies on more than asking the victim if they think it was a crime.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

fut1a said:


> If someone sells you something and does not send the item, and then uses excuses about why the item never turned up, and then eventually does not answer his phone to your calls, then I would class that as someone intending to steal my money.


Thankfully, the law in this country requires evidence before someone can be convicted of a criminal offence.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Do you have any useful info on the rather obvious trail of scam-artistry that's manifested itself on here to the tune of a £200 rip-off from keyserszose?


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

burns said:


> fut1a said:
> 
> 
> > If someone sells you something and does not send the item, and then uses excuses about why the item never turned up, and then eventually does not answer his phone to your calls, then I would class that as someone intending to steal my money.
> ...


The fact that he could not provide any proof of postage when he said he had posted it twice, and the fact that he would not return my calls or answer his phone, is proof enough for me.

Maybe it's just me................I need to be the hug a hoody type..............to see that he was not ripping me off


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

fut1a said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > fut1a said:
> ...


You're missing the point. We're not saying he didn't rip you off. We're not even saying he didn't plan it all along. We're just saying that the law requires evidence.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Do you have any useful info on the rather obvious trail of scam-artistry that's manifested itself on here to the tune of a £200 rip-off from keyserszose?


Nothing I'd post online, if that's what you mean, Scoob! 

It wouldn't be appropriate to post certain things on a public forum, and certainly not when an investigation is ongoing. When the police have spoken to Keysersoze they will then follow the trail that he has uncovered thus far and will take statements from those whose details he can pass on. Thereafter the investigation will take on a momentum of its own as the police follow lead after lead. It will be a case of him telling them what he knows, and then leaving them to do their job.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

What a sad thread! It's been patiently explained that this isn't theft or fraud - it's a bad business transaction. Thousands of them occur every day and all of us find ourselves involved in one at some time or other. It's a civil matter, pure and simple. The police not only don't but CAN'T get involved in them, they're beyond their remit and they have no powers in these situations unless there's a Prima Facie case to investigate, which there clearly isn't.

It's necessary to prove a dishonest appropriation of your property or money at the time that they changed hands and in practice that's not possible - you're in fact trying to prove a state of mind , and in the vast majority of cases that intention never existed anyway - the transaction has gone bad at some stage for whatever reason. It's hard luck if you're on the receiving end - but if you can't get it sorted then see a solicitor. The outpouring of vitriol against the cops in this thread is pathetic - it's not their job - get over it.

Since we adopted the Theft Act in this country, and dropped the old Larceny Acts, the offence of theft is in fact childishly simple - it wouldn't take too long to explain to a child or a chimp. I commend Mark and others for their attempts at sanity in this thread but I fear their efforts are wasted. Don't knock yourself out fellers - it's not worth the time posting. :wink:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

igotone said:


> What a sad thread! It's been patiently explained that this isn't theft or fraud - it's a bad business transaction. Thousands of them occur every day and all of us find ourselves involved in one at some time or other. It's a civil matter, pure and simple. The police not only don't but CAN'T get involved in them, they're beyond their remit and they have no powers in these situations unless there's a Prima Facie case to investigate, which there clearly isn't.
> 
> It's necessary to prove a dishonest appropriation of your property or money at the time that they changed hands and in practice that's not possible - you're in fact trying to prove a state of mind , and in the vast majority of cases that intention never existed anyway - the transaction has gone bad at some stage for whatever reason. It's hard luck if you're on the receiving end - but if you can't get it sorted then see a solicitor. The outpouring of vitriol against the cops in this thread is pathetic - it's not their job - get over it.
> 
> Since we adopted the Theft Act in this country, and dropped the old Larceny Acts, the offence of theft is in fact childishly simple - it wouldn't take too long to explain to a child or a chimp. I commend Mark and others for their attempts at sanity in this thread but I fear their efforts are wasted. Don't knock yourself out fellers - it's not worth the time posting. :wink:


thanks for that to be honest the author is anti police he has posted things like this before

i come on here to enjoy my hobby but to be honest he and other like minded people take the shine off it for me so visit very rarely now

even my old mate gazzer asked where i had been and told me not to let it bother me

i thought one of the principles of being an active user was to show other members respect

yes i do like a good wind up and on occasion a bit of a fall out but i think this thread has been the straw that broke the camels back and i wont be visiting again

on the subaru impreza forum comments like this would have got him a short ban


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

CWM3 said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick one, what do they actually investigate, my recent theft from a thieving scum on E Bay is a civil matter, they won't answer what is theft and what isn't, all i get is it's a civil matter contact a solicitor, just remind me what exactly is your job
> ...


and what do you want to be when you grow up ?

ps check my avatar out not always been a cop


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I must agree I find The Police pretty crap always did love The Jam though.

That's my attempt to stop the Police bashing because it's not on.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i do work for the police and find 95% great guys ad gals...even my niece is a wpc and married to a copper. i cannot understand how they put up with the week end pi55 heads that have 3 beers and want to fight the world.

Blackpool bud, i hope you dont leave here as i enjoy the banter we have and the constant rib taking. you have walked the same shores as good friends of mine and then joined the force to see it out. you know as well as i do that certain people scream how bad and useless the cops are and yet the first thing they do when burgled or robbed is dial 999.

back off guys they do a bloody hard job with one hand tied behind the back and we expect them to be at our beck and call 24/7. yes there are good and bad in all of the services be it ambulance police or fire.........walk in their shoes for a day and with all they put up with then tell me you still feel the same. at times i feel some on here live in ivory towers and do not actually know the real world we live in. just my thoughts and not aimed at anyone in particular just to everyone that jumps on the bash wagon. atb gazz


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> back off guys they do a bloody hard job with one hand tied behind the back and we expect them to be at our beck and call 24/7. yes there are good and bad in all of the services be it ambulance police or fire.........walk in their shoes for a day and with all they put up with then tell me you still feel the same. at times i feel some on here live in ivory towers and do not actually know the real world we live in. just my thoughts and not aimed at anyone in particular just to everyone that jumps on the bash wagon. atb gazz


I would think that at least 90% of people would agree with you Gazzer, I know I do. My experiences with the police have always been that they do all they can to help whenever there is a real crime committed.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am not anti police just every time I have had the need to get them involved I have felt a little short changed, I also have friends in the job, one in traffic, one in CID and one on the beat.

Last year some youths went on a little spree damaging cars over a half mile, I managed to shout loud enough for them to leave, I woke to the sound of go on give it a kick, my TT,and yes I phoned 999 and was told I was the forth caller and still no response from the local force. The spree was quite extensive and made the local news, got a call several days later asking if I would like someone to talk to

So yes I am at times unimpressed but as you can see I stopped posting a while ago, I have accepted I was wrong to trust someone and that it's a civil matter.

So if your still offended then again I apologise and it's a forum sometimes it will be good and others will be shite, I am sure I have been given grief before and after my time in the forces it's water off a ducks back, perhaps it has got out of hand as I did post having just been pushed from pillar to post and was thoroughly F'ed off as now down over a £100

BTW I was in the forces as well 23 years with the gongs as well


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> you know as well as i do that certain people scream how bad and useless the cops are and yet the first thing they do when burgled or robbed is dial 999.


What do you want them to do?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

robokn said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > you know as well as i do that certain people scream how bad and useless the cops are and yet the first thing they do when burgled or robbed is dial 999.
> ...


sorry if i offended or upset anyone rob.......to admit a mistake is hard at times (read half of my flipping posts m8) lol
we all let of steam on here at times and as you know i am no stranger to that lol. atb gazz


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jamman said:


> I must agree I find The Police pretty crap always did love The Jam though.
> 
> That's my attempt to stop the Police bashing because it's not on.


You're jsut biased about people from Wallsend :twisted:


----------

